

Surprise: You Can’t Make Apps on an iPad - tilt
http://evolver.fm/2011/10/27/surprise-you-cant-make-apps-on-an-ipad/

======
Xlythe
Is there anything like Codify on Android? Typing doesn't exactly sound like a
pleasure, but dragging parts together like in Google's App Inventor seems like
it could work. Something simple and polished so you can teach non-programmers
ideas without caring too much about syntax.

------
ceol
I don't think Apple ever intended you to. The iPad is mostly a consumption
device— not a production device. They've always been adamant that it's not
supposed to completely replace computers but to complement them (I'm pretty
sure they've always said that...).

------
davedx
It's a big reason I'm not trading in my netbook anytime soon.

